# Shostakovich - The Gadfly Suite_Mock-Up



## Vladimir Bulaev (Mar 16, 2018)

*3. Folk Feast (National Holiday)*
I practice with orchestral libraries.
Composer Dmitry Shostakovich, The Gadfly Film Score 1955.

Cinematic Studio Strings + Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, Soaring Strings only in a couple of places for the division.
Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion
Harp - Symphonic Sphere
Hall Noise - EWQLSO


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry, I did not show the original for comparison. As a reference, I took as a basis the performance: Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Grim_Universe (Mar 19, 2018)

Pretty balanced sound and good VI programming. You can be proud of the result  WW runs sound a little unnatural, but I don't think you can make them any better. GJ.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you! Anyway this is the most natural Playable Runs with which I had to work.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2018)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> I practice with orchestral libraries.
> Composer Dmitry Shostakovich, The Gadfly Film Score 1955.
> 
> Cinematic Studio Strings + Cinematic Solo Studio Strings, Soaring Strings only in a couple of places for the division.
> ...



nice job, coming from an admitted Shostaholic.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Mar 25, 2018)

*5. Barrel-Organ Waltz*
I continue to master the libraries by studying on the orchestration of Shostakovich.
I'll make a few episodes.

CSS + CSSS
Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion



An example of imitation was the live recording:


Spoiler


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (May 13, 2018)

*6. Galop*

Cinematic Studio Strings + Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Berlin Woodwinds
Berlin Brass
Berlin Percussion



The live recording:


Spoiler


----------



## JonesyXL (May 13, 2018)

Wow! The waltz and galop are probably the best mock-ups I've heard. 

The strings in particular are incredibly well done. What was your approach to combining CSS and CSSS?


----------



## ryans (May 13, 2018)

It takes some serious balls to attempt virtual mockups of Shostakovich.. respect..

I don't really have any useful feedback, just, well done!... thanks for sharing...

Ryan


----------



## Rodrig Vourot (May 13, 2018)

I was worried about the end, it is very typical of Shostakovich, very good results to be samples, libraries.


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (May 14, 2018)

Thanks! My approach to combining CSS and CSSS is very simple. I use everywhere only the Mix microphone, which by default. The articulation list, dynamic layers and keyswitch layout of the library matches in order to provide a perfect first-chair accompaniment. I make one common MIDI channel and a different audio output, where I control the overall balance.







Spoiler


----------



## Nesciochamp (May 14, 2018)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> *6. Galop*
> 
> Cinematic Studio Strings + Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
> Berlin Woodwinds
> ...





AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 11, 2022)

*8. Romance*

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Cinematic Studio Brass
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Cinematic Studio Strings
Berlin Symphonic Harps
Berlin Percussion(Timpani)



The live recording:


Spoiler


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 11, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> *8. Romance*
> 
> Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
> Cinematic Studio Brass
> ...



Beautiful  The automatic built-in vibrato in CS Solo Strings becomes very audible when the library is so isolated as here though, unfortunately. But no way to change that.

The best part comes from the change around 2:15 and onwards IMO.
Most of this legit sounds real to me (I have not listened to your link to the live version).
Incredible!
4:13 and onwards : So beautiful.
The horns at the end too.

I never really listened to music by Shostakovich but this work of yours has opened my eyes to it.

Thanks so much for posting, Vladimir!


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 11, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Beautiful  The automatic built-in vibrato in CS Solo Strings becomes very audible when the library is so isolated as here though, unfortunately. But no way to change that.
> 
> The best part comes from the change around 2:15 and onwards IMO.
> Most of this legit sounds real to me (I have not listened to your link to the live version).
> ...


 I know that there may already be sampler libraries of solo violin that are able to deceive the listener even more effectively. For example Virharmonic Bohemian Violin or maybe something from Perfomance Samples? (SampleModeling if you can perfom like a violin) 

Although the second violin from CSSS seemed to me quite expressive for this lyrical romantic part. 

However, now I have deliberately limited myself to the Cinematic Studio series for its extraordinary convenience and simplicity, which now, due to the script, gives a special joy to manage it all. Thanks @Ihnoc - it speeds up the workflow incredibly.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Aug 11, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> I know that there may already be sampler libraries of solo violin that are able to deceive the listener even more effectively. For example Virharmonic Bohemian Violin or maybe something from Perfomance Samples? (SampleModeling if you can perfom like a violin)
> 
> Although the second violin from CSSS seemed to me quite expressive for this lyrical romantic part.
> 
> However, now I have deliberately limited myself to the Cinematic Studio series for its extraordinary convenience and simplicity, which now, due to the script, gives a special joy to manage it all. Thanks @Ihnoc - it speeds up the workflow incredibly.


I listened to 5) and 6) just now, I never saw this thread before so it was interesting 🙂

Compared to those two earlier examples from 2018, this new one is so much better! No doubt because you have become better through the years with practicing. Especially the integration between the Woodwinds and the rest of the ensemble is improved in the last piece compared to the earlier two, but in general the whole feel of it has a cohesive sound, like a real orchestra. Maybe Cinematic Studio libraries also "gel together" in a way that Berlin does not quite do? What do you think?


----------



## JBacal (Aug 11, 2022)

Excellent results! Very musical. I enjoyed listening. Congrats!


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 11, 2022)

It's a good mockup!

One thing, i would dive further into making the strings sound like they are in the exact same room as the berlins are. Now they sound like two seperate recordings in seperate studios later combined.
A detached feeling i get. Also you posted the "original" rendition.

Still all in all.. a good mockup!  CSS/CSSS does sound better than i would have guessed under the right hands 

update: i now see other mockups in the same thread.. i wasn't aware of that.
my post was purely about folk feast.

update2: i skimped (i will listen to them completely lateron) through the other mockups, and suprisingly, the strings sound quite a bit better in terms of being in the same room sound. (y)

@Vladimir Bulaev are you using the kontakt version of Berlins? or the Sine?


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 12, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I listened to 5) and 6) just now, I never saw this thread before so it was interesting 🙂
> 
> Compared to those two earlier examples from 2018, this new one is so much better! No doubt because you have become better through the years with practicing. Especially the integration between the Woodwinds and the rest of the ensemble is improved in the last piece compared to the earlier two, but in general the whole feel of it has a cohesive sound, like a real orchestra. Maybe Cinematic Studio libraries also "gel together" in a way that Berlin does not quite do? What do you think?


By themselves, all these compositions are very different. I still like how it turned out then with Berlin woodwinds and brass. Despite the different rooms, I don't even think about it, I listen to the performance and in some moments I catch myself that it works very well together. You know, enjoying the orchestration of the great wizard.

As for the rooms, then probably yes, identical rooms will probably gel together better, even if it is small. However, the first thing I have always tended to prioritize is the performance and the appropriate selection of articulation. I know that for smooth legato lines, nothing is better than CSS yet capable of performing. That's why I don't use Berlin Strings for legato, they don't work as well for me as CSS. At least not for these compositions. And no matter how much I like the tone of the Berlin strings, they will be strong and probably perfect only in other musical fields, which I hope to get to one day.


JBacal said:


> Excellent results! Very musical. I enjoyed listening. Congrats!


Thank you very much! Praise from a member of this community since 2005 is especially valuable.


RogiervG said:


> It's a good mockup!
> 
> One thing, i would dive further into making the strings sound like they are in the exact same room as the berlins are. Now they sound like two seperate recordings in seperate studios later combined.
> A detached feeling i get. Also you posted the "original" rendition.
> ...


Yes, those were the days when the Sine did not exist yet. This is all the first Berlin Woodwind of 2012, if I'm not mistaken. (Not Revive) and Brass all the kontakt version.
Cinematics Studio had only strings, and at that time we were all very excited and were waiting for the appearance of Brass instruments.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice work indeed. Well done, I bet you are learning a lot from an undoubted master and favourite of mine.


----------



## jim2b (Aug 12, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> *8. Romance*
> 
> Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
> Cinematic Studio Brass
> ...



Beautiful work! One of my all time favorite pieces of music.

Jim


----------



## patekswiss (Aug 20, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> *3. Folk Feast (National Holiday)*
> I practice with orchestral libraries.
> Composer Dmitry Shostakovich, The Gadfly Film Score 1955.
> 
> ...



Outstanding work. This kind of thing is so hard to do (illustrated by the fact that although you have a mockup that is great by any standard, the original just has that... certain something) that for myself I've given up even trying. But this is superb work and I can only imagine how painstaking it is. You have to be a little masochistic to take on a challenge like this!


----------

